# Meet up, Portadown, Wed 2 Nov at 7.30pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone We have a meeting organised for this Wednesday. We will have a speaker for the first hour and after that we will have a chance to catch up.Wednesday 2 November7.30pm - 8.30pmNATUROPATHIC ACUPUNCTURE Fiona Jennings Naturopathy is about using the body's own natural powers of healing. Fiona will focus on 7 areas - diet, water, breathing, environment, sleep, exercise and mind/spirit. She will explain how she combines this with traditional acupuncture and Chinese massage, known as Tuina, in an integrated, holistic approach to fertility.8.30 - informal, information sharing VENUE:Craigavon Area Hospital, *Medical Education Centre, Room 3**Let me know if you would like to attend - ring 028 90 641664 or email me [email protected]*Look forward to seeing you there,Best wishesFionaInfertility Network UK

/links


----------

